# t-shirtcountdowm



## jared_aronson (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone advertised on t-shirtcountdown.com here? If so did it help get your site more traffic? Or do you have any suggestions on sites that are good places to advrtise for a reasonable price?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm probably a little biased here, so I won't comment on the advertising portion of t-shirtcountdown , but, you can get an increase in traffic to your site just by adding your site for *free* to t-shirtcountdown.com

That way, you can test the waters, see if the site works for you without spending any money. 

Some people have great success with the free listing and keep it at that. Some people find that the free listings don't work for them, so they find other outlets to advertise to their target market. Others find the free listings work, so they decide to get more exposure on the site by pursuing the advertising options on the site.

But my biggest suggestion would be to try the site for free


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I'm probably a little biased here, so I won't comment on the advertising portion of t-shirtcountdown , but, you can get an increase in traffic to your site just by adding your site for *free* to t-shirtcountdown.com


Biased? Why on earth would that be? 

Off topic(sorry):
See, Rodney. I think an about section would have definitely helped, here!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> See, Rodney. I think an about section would have definitely helped, here!


I think my signature took care of that


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, I guess you're right. Still not a bad idea, though!


----------

